# NORCAR 2015 Summer Series :)



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what we got for the summer lined up!

April:
4 Road points race #1
11 Oval points race #1
17-19 TOUR Oval Nationals
24-26 Grand Finale/MWGS race

May:
2 Road club race
9 Road points race #2
13 FRP road points race #1
16 Road club race
23 Oval points race #2
30 Road points race #3

June:
6 Road club race
10 FRP road points race #2
13 Road points race #4
20 Road club race
27 Oval points race #3

July:
10-11 Firecracker Classic Oval
12 Oval points race #4
17-19 USVTA "Summer Slam"
22 FRP road points race #3
25 Road points race #5

August:
1 Road club race
8 Road points race #6
12 FRP road points race #4
15 Oval points race #5
22 Road club race
29 Road points race #7

We're going to go back to putting names up on the wall for the winners of each class along with trophies for the top 3 in each class.

Road race points series will be the best 6 out of 7 counting for points.
Classes for points:
USGT
F1
1/12 spec
17.5 WGT
17.5 TC
17.5 1/12

Oval will be 4 out of 5
Classes for points:
1/18 spec BRP
1/10 TOUR 17.5 truck

FRP will be 4 out of 4 (no drops)
Classes for points:
USGT
F1
WGT 17.5

If we don't get enough people to run the class (3), that day will be a drop.
If we get 2 drops because of lack of participation that class will then be dropped from the points series.

Points will be posted each week at the track.

Rules/results/points for each class is at : www.norcarracing.com

Pricing for road club and points, and oval points days are:
20.00 first class
10.00 2nd
5.00 each additional

**club members will get 5.00 off their first entry**

FRP races are:
10.00 each class

Times:
Saturday road races:
open 9am and racing at 1:00pm

Saturday oval races:
open 9am and racing 3:00pm

Sunday oval race:
open 9am and racing noon

FRP road races:
open 4:00pm and racing 6:30 pm


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Points race #1 tomorrow!!!!


Come get a rootbeer float


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Points race #1 tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> Come get a rootbeer float


You gonna put a cherry on top?


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

*run what ya brung?*

Stopping by after work to pick up my usgt on the 11th. If anyone is racing a novice car I'll throw a radio in it and race. I know it's oval day, but do people show up for a "run what ya brung"?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Stopping by after work to pick up my usgt on the 11th. If anyone is racing a novice car I'll throw a radio in it and race. I know it's oval day, but do people show up for a "run what ya brung"?


No, it's just been BRP and 1/10 trucks on oval day.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

sg1 said:


> No, it's just been BRP and 1/10 trucks on oval day.


getting back into 1:12 soon. Last chance before Saturday. ..My USGT $200 IF SOLD THIS WEEK.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Will there be a Gate Spec 12th scale class at the MWGS Grand Finale?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BobS311 said:


> Will there be a Gate Spec 12th scale class at the MWGS Grand Finale?


Yes!

I'll have all the info posted for the race shortly


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday is a club race!

The current layout will be down for 4 more races, so if you sucked at the Grand Finale/MWGS Series Finals here's your chance to make up for it


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Oh good I can suck again, and again and again.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

mackin said:


> oh good i can suck again, and again and again.


wtf...


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

Hope to make it out his weekend. I converted the kids cars to VTA-legal specs so they could run VTA or Novice depending on who else shows up.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget ...

POINTS RACE!! This Saturday!

Come out and see Chuck Mackin and his ice cream


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I like ice cream!


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

> If we get 2 drops because of lack of participation that class will then be dropped from the points series.


No one else for 17.5 Touring car today. Did the class run for the first points race?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ic-racer said:


> No one else for 17.5 Touring car today. Did the class run for the first points race?


It did, yesterday will be drop 1.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First FRP points race this Wednesday!!

If you couldn't make it out Saturday here's your chance to make up for it!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> First FRP points race this Wednesday!!
> 
> If you couldn't make it out Saturday here's your chance to make up for it!


I'm going to try to make it out this Wednesday. Anyone plan on running F1?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> I'm going to try to make it out this Wednesday. Anyone plan on running F1?


We have missed you so much!

Stu Patrick has been kicking Nate's A$$ every week in F1, I hope you have something for him!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We have missed you so much!
> 
> Stu Patrick has been kicking Nate's A$$ every week in F1, I hope you have something for him!


Well, I don't know that I've ever beat either one of them in any class so I wouldn't get your hopes too high. 

That said, I do look forward to getting some racing in.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Bring it Winger! I would have had em all beat on Sat, but I had to leave.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Bring it Winger! I would have had em all beat on Sat, but I had to leave.


You betcha!! Are you racing Saturday? Think that day might work out a little better for me than tonight.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> You betcha!! Are you racing Saturday? Think that day might work out a little better for me than tonight.


wtf winger.... don't be backing out of a challenge from Mackin!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> wtf winger.... don't be backing out of a challenge from Mackin!


Saturday works better because I get to crush him three qualifiers and a main. He gets more of a beating for my money. :tongue:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Talk is cheap. I'll be there. Bring it!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

hehe. You guys are awesome. Go get him Chuck!...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Don't forget about my F1 car. Improving each week and give stu a run for his money last week. Special note: I didn't break anything last week.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't forget I was leading until I crashed out with a multi piece servo saver. And had the fast lap.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

old_dude said:


> Don't forget I was leading until I crashed out with a multi piece servo saver. And had the fast lap.


The racing spirit of Jim Herrmann now resides within Ron Mick!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I think Jim had more talent than me.


----------



## Grand Masta "P" (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any FlySky radios for sale at the Gate? please let me know thanks. I'm going to start racing Oval. Since I am blind in my right eye...maybe left turns only might be better for me.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Does anyone know if there are any FlySky radios for sale at the Gate? please let me know thanks. I'm going to start racing Oval. Since I am blind in my right eye...maybe left turns only might be better for me.


There' is not, I think it sold.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

VTA this weekend. Get em ready!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I might have mine done. Waiting for some parts


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Gerber must have a hole in his pocket as he feels cocky!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hey, fun!*

Lots of no touching on the track today! I don't know about other heats but in USGT; I just want all you guys to know, when Ghets says no touching on the track but it's okay on the drivers stand, I didn't know everyone would take that to heart. However, not sure, exactly, what was happening on the other side of the drivers stand!.................... Glad I was on the opposite side!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Close racing in both F1 and USGT. One mistake and you go from hero to zero. Great layout that forces you to concentrate and drive. Get overly aggressive and pay the price.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Great racing yesterday. Same layout will be down for the next couple of races so you will be able to compare your lap times etc. Good times.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

You can go to the website, www.norcarracing.com, to see the points standings.

It's right on the home page!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I didn't have to buy a body! Given the new track, that is truly an accomplishment. Darryl was a pleasure to race with.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Another race this Saturday!!

I believe we are going to have an out of towner joining us.

A gentleman from Alabama is in the area for work and is coming to the Gate to run!!

I hope everyone brings their "A game"


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

F1 and USGT ready to roll.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Thanks Wayne!*

Great day of racing today, and big thanks to Wayne for all his help in getting me up to speed. Truly having lots of fun at this road racing stuff....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BobS311 said:


> Great day of racing today, and big thanks to Wayne for all his help in getting me up to speed. Truly having lots of fun at this road racing stuff....


Hot lap and a win!!

Nice running!

I guess you don't need my help anymore


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

I welcome all the help I can get!:wave:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I miss Dawn...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I miss you!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We have 2 more race days on the current layout.

Great time to get some practice in 

The next point series/schedule is being worked on now.

Don't forget HC registration opens Saturday at 9am on www.rcsignup.com!

Upcoming changes....

The spec 21.5 1/12 class will be going to handout motors.
They are in and will be set up and labeled.
Each race day you will get a motor to run and it gets returned at the end of the day.

F1 class will be changing motors per UF1 Midwest rules.
Their rules package will be updated on Brad Palmer's FB page.
It will 25.5 motors (ie. trackstar, team scream, schuur speed)


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Things are a changing. I think for the better. Anyone on the fence about F1 this will make them easier to drive.
They will still be the class that requires your best driving skills.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

New layout went down last week. We ran it yesterday and it is a ton of fun. It features a sweeper like most have never seen!!


----------

